# 2 male gerbils, southampton



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Name: Xavier and Gambit
Age: 3-4 months and at least 10 months
Breed: Mongolian Gerbil
Sex:m
Colour/Pattern: Black (with some white markings)
neutered: no

Do they have any behaviour problems: Hand shy
Do they have any medical problems: No
Reason for coming to Rescue: Part of a mixed sexed group surrendered when the increasing numbers became too much.

Type of housing that would be required - Homemade storage box tank available on request. 84l box for a pair.

What type of home are you looking for? - new home must carry on hand taming.
Donation required: yes but no set minimum
Web link: Home - Scritches Rat and Rodent Rescue

Other information - These boys are father and son and are lovely if a little nervy.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These boys are still looking


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Reserved pending successful bonding with our two other male gerbils.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Their bonding did not go to plan so these guys are still looking. Xavier's two youngest sons did bond as a pait and have been homed


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These two boys are still available


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

still looking


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking

These two are in the gerbil tub, and enjoying the extra digging room. Fairly laid back, I'll be sad to see them go but it would be nice to find a good home for them


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Reserved!


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Homecheck passed and these two boys go home tomorrow


----------

